
Gun violence and terrorism in the US: Barack Obama wants you to see this chart - evolve2k
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-10-02/gun-laws-chart-barack-obama/6822342
======
ck2
That's a terrible chart.

Show for the same time period for each group.

US terrorism deaths, 2015: 0 (? have there been any in 2015?)

better chart [http://www.vox.com/2015/10/1/9437187/obama-guns-terrorism-
de...](http://www.vox.com/2015/10/1/9437187/obama-guns-terrorism-deaths)

